# Netflix on PS3 destroys Netflix on TiVo...



## WebHobbit (Jan 9, 2005)

So I just downloaded and installed Netflix for my PS3. I also just hooked up the same Netflix account to my TiVoHD.

WOW....why would ANYONE wanna use Netflix with a TiVo IF they own a PS3??? The difference is CRAZY. With the TiVo ALLL you can do is view/play your instant queue. That's it.

With the PS3 you can:

View the queue
Add to the Instant queue
Watch instantly ANY title available
Easily search the whole catalog
View big beautiful gallery icons of titles
View detailed info about each title
and on and on

In fact unless I'm missing something the PS3 is WAY better at navigating Netflix than their own website is via a standard web-browser!

Now granted I AM new to the whole Netflix streaming thing. The last time I previously used Netflix was MANY years ago at the VERY BEGINNING when all they did was mail out scratched up DVDs in very flimsy mailers.

Also can anyone here explain why some titles that OBVIOUSLY should be in HD (like the newest Star Trek) is only SD? And why oh why are so many titles NOT available with 5.1 sound (Star Trek another example)....yet some titles are (Lost Episodes).


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I have two PS3s and two HD TiVos but don't use Netflix so I can't compare that aspect of the products. I love both products and based on how well the PS3 handles everything I do use it for, nothing surprises me about it. The PS3 is a great media player, media center, streaming video player and a great value in my opinion and over four years after introduction, I think that still holds true.


----------



## randalcormier (Feb 17, 2009)

Netflix Streaming video I think is the next wave of entertainment comming to the media market. Now I do not own a PS3, but I do plan on buying one some day. The big news to me is Google TV and Sony has jumped on the band wagon and I hate to buy a PS3, only to find out that Sony will come out with a PS3 with Google TV installed on it. I will wait and see what Sony will do, because Sony has a blu ray player with Google TV. If anyone hears that the newest PS3 comes out with Google TV, then let us know.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

WebHobbit said:


> So I just downloaded and installed Netflix for my PS3. I also just hooked up the same Netflix account to my TiVoHD.
> 
> WOW....why would ANYONE wanna use Netflix with a TiVo IF they own a PS3??? The difference is CRAZY. With the TiVo ALLL you can do is view/play your instant queue. That's it.


Acutally using TiVo Search on the HD or Premiere you can search Netflix.


----------



## dugbug (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah just slide open the qwerty remote and search. It will show you amazon and netflix items as well as cable. Just select watch now , and then in the submenu select netflix


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

WebHobbit said:


> Also can anyone here explain why some titles that OBVIOUSLY should be in HD (like the newest Star Trek) is only SD? And why oh why are so many titles NOT available with 5.1 sound (Star Trek another example)....yet some titles are (Lost Episodes).


Licensing, for one. Quality of source material for another. Some programs are shot and distributed in a format readily compatible with streaming. Others require transcoding from that format to one suitable for streaming. Often times transcoding causes loss of quality issues (video and/or audio too). Also consider that higher definition streams do require quite a lot more bandwidth.

I'm less inclined to use a PS3 for this because of the separate device hassles.

The fun part is if you have more than one device you get to choose the one you prefer, all without having to use (or pay for) a separate account.

It would help quite a lot if Tivo got their Netflix client upgraded. It seems to suck less than the initial version but it's still VERY lame compared to others.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Also you can use http://instantwatcher.com/genres/506 to see HD shows available. I believe these are HD across all devices.


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

Streaming Netflix via wireless FiOS through TiVo and it operates perfectly.

Also own Roku HD (garage) and Xbox360 beside TiVo in home theater. They all stream Netflix perfectly, but only 2 of the 3 provide the Netflix library. 

When I'm thinking about it, I go online (the way to access entire library) and add content to the Netflix instant and DVD queues. Using the TiVo instead of Xbox for Netflix means I don't have to grab yet another remote or change inputs for video and audio. I really prefer to watch Netflix via TiVo. If TiVo just added the ability to browse a library of latest releases, it would be perfect. I think a software update should be able to fix it.


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

dugbug said:


> Yeah just slide open the qwerty remote and search. It will show you amazon and netflix items as well as cable. Just select watch now , and then in the submenu select netflix


Searching implies I already know what I want. I find 20x more viewable stuff while browsing library content. Rarely know what I'm looking for til I see it.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I think the ps3 just got this update a few days ago. I'm sure TiVo will get some sort of upgrade to be able to browse and listen in higher quality audio.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

turbobuick86 said:


> Searching implies I already know what I want. I find 20x more viewable stuff while browsing library content. Rarely know what I'm looking for til I see it.


Actually, no it doesn't. At least you don't have to know exactly what you want. Just an actor or director you are interested in.

Also, I have found movies and defunct network series on the discovery bar that turn out to be available via Netflix. I saw Better off Ted on the discovery bar the other day, drilled down and could watch instantly all but the final two unaired episodes (Why not Netflix?).


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Actually, no it doesn't. At least you don't have to know exactly what you want. Just an actor or director you are interested in.
> 
> Also, I have found movies and defunct network series on the discovery bar that turn out to be available via Netflix. I saw Better off Ted on the discovery bar the other day, drilled down and could watch instantly all but the final two unaired episodes (Why not Netflix?).


Sorry, I'm spoiled by xbox and roku. TiVo search sux in comparison.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

WebHobbit said:


> WOW....why would ANYONE wanna use Netflix with a TiVo IF they own a PS3??? The difference is CRAZY. With the TiVo ALLL you can do is view/play your instant queue. That's it.
> 
> With the PS3 you can:
> 
> ...


I agree the visual and functional difference is significant (I just tried the new PS3 Netflix app - it's great!). But you have to remember that, until recently, XBox had exclusive rights to provide much of this functionality natively. To use Netflix on your PS3 up until now, you had to insert a Netflix-produced disc that (I believe) used Blu-Ray Live tech - they couldn't offer it as an app.

So, really, we need to wait and see what happens with Netflix on the Tivo now that the exclusivity arrangement has expired. Unfortunately I expect any improvements will only be offered on the Tivo Premiere.

However, looking at the situation realistically, 98% of the time being "limited" to just browsing my existing Instant Queue isn't actually limiting in any meaningful sense of the word... but it just doesn't look as cool.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

The advantage for Tivo is that you can search TV guide data, netflix, amazon and blockbuster all with one search to find what you are looking for. For some reason, Tivo won't let you add a Netflix title to your instant queue, but you can select the title to start streaming.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

turbobuick86 said:


> When I'm thinking about it, I go online (the way to access entire library) and add content to the Netflix instant and DVD queues. Using the TiVo instead of Xbox for Netflix means I don't have to grab yet another remote or change inputs for video and audio. I really prefer to watch Netflix via TiVo. If TiVo just added the ability to browse a library of latest releases, it would be perfect. I think a software update should be able to fix it.


I've used Netflix from inside Boxee and 7MC and they are better than using Tivo's current Netflix client. But as you point out that requires the change of remote and input dance. I do like being able to wander around a bit using the other Netflix clients. I don't miss it "enough" to abandon using the Tivo for playback but I could see how some folks might.


----------



## MeStinkBAD (Jul 16, 2003)

Well... I tried the latest version of Netflix for the PS3. Still prefer the TiVo... largely cuz of TiVo Search. No doubt the PS3 version is very flashy. But it's not easy to find stuff...

Who uses the "Queue" anymore anyhow?


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

MeStinkBAD said:


> Well... I tried the latest version of Netflix for the PS3. Still prefer the TiVo... largely cuz of TiVo Search. No doubt the PS3 version is very flashy. But it's not easy to find stuff...
> 
> Who uses the "Queue" anymore anyhow?


The Queue is not necessary, but it would be nice. Sometimes when I'm searching for something to watch I find something I'd like to "bookmark" and watch later. TiVo currently provides no way to do this, AFAIK.

Other than that, I do really like TiVo Search!


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

MeStinkBAD said:


> Well... I tried the latest version of Netflix for the PS3. Still prefer the TiVo... largely cuz of TiVo Search. No doubt the PS3 version is very flashy. But it's not easy to find stuff...
> 
> Who uses the "Queue" anymore anyhow?


I would say at least 50% of the 25 items in my queue are episodic in nature. It would be a huge pain in the ass to try and remember each title - each season number - each episode number then have to find them via search. I use the queue almost exclusively.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

turbobuick86 said:


> I would say at least 50% of the 25 items in my queue are episodic in nature. It would be a huge pain in the ass to try and remember each title - each season number - each episode number then have to find them via search. I use the queue almost exclusively.


+1! For TV shows, a queue is necessary.


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> +1! For TV shows, a queue is necessary.


Yesterday, I put about 8 horror/thriller movies in the queue. I will let the family decide which ones to watch for Halloween.

My dogs name is Quincy. I also call him "The Q".


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

turbobuick86 said:


> My dogs name is Quincy. I also call him "The Q".


Not to be confused with Quincy, M.E. CSI has nothing on you, Jack Klugman!


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

Gavroche said:


> Not to be confused with Quincy, M.E. CSI has nothing on you, Jack Klugman!


That was a very good show, but they sure stretched his boundaries to keep the audience interested. How many coroners get shot at all the time? He really wore about 5 hats. Cop, investigator, fire marshall, and lecturer! He was always on a soapbox - ranting about some issue of the era. And poor Sam never got a day off... lol


----------



## Velvetme (Oct 15, 2010)

I own the ps3 and have the premiere right next to it. I prefer TiVo search and ps3 browse for obvious reasons which you have already covered. I suspect Sony built that flash code from scratch and TiVo cannot use it exactly, but hopefully they can observe and improve and innovate like they have already demonstrated. 

Browsing by collection on TiVo produces a mediocre interface and a text only return on investment, where ps3 will stream as I browse and kill the netflix vortex problem I have when trying to select a movie to watch. Sometimes I am trying so hard to "choose wisely" like a wish granting genie lamp, when I really just want to "watch something". Here is where ps3 has the advantage, and when I want to watch "that thing" TiVo has the upper hand.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

turbobuick86 said:


> I would say at least 50% of the 25 items in my queue are episodic in nature. It would be a huge pain in the ass to try and remember each title - each season number - each episode number then have to find them via search. I use the queue almost exclusively.


When you find a TV series with the TiVo search, you get an episode guide. You can then choose the episode you want by season and episode number for that season. No need to remember each episode's title. If Netflix has the episode available, navigate to the episode you want and choose watch now.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

turbobuick86 said:


> Searching implies I already know what I want. I find 20x more viewable stuff while browsing library content. Rarely know what I'm looking for til I see it.


+1000

Also, the Roku and Wii are better at Netflix than TiVo as well. Wii just released their new Netflix client and it is comparable to the PS3 but without the 1080p and 5.1 audio, of course.

It does sound like the PS3 is the current best Netflix implementation. Almost makes me want one (if I didn't have the other boxes).


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> I think the ps3 just got this update a few days ago. I'm sure TiVo will get some sort of upgrade to be able to browse and listen in higher quality audio.


lol. You have been around here long enough to know that won't happen anytime soon. If it does happen, the current Tivo owners won't be able to take advantage without buying a Series 5 box.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> lol. You have been around here long enough to know that won't happen anytime soon. If it does happen, the current Tivo owners won't be able to take advantage without buying a Series 5 box.


haha yeah, I didn't say it would happen soon  Hoping for it, but I'm just saying that the PS3 stuff just came out so I wouldn't have expected TiVo to have it right out of the gate. They'll need some time to get working on it. It's unclear (to me anyways) if it's TiVo or Netflix who actually does this work.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo seems to be trying to integrate their search so that all content, regardless of source, appears in the same search UI. So I seriously doubt we'll see the same search UI used on the PS3. However the queue management and browsing stuff would be nice. Although if the new PS3 code is flash based, and TiVo follows suit, then that means if they do update it then it will be a Premiere only upgrade.

Dan


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Can't stand Netflix on Tivo. 

It is really horrible. Everyone else has a better implementation of Netflix.

Tivo's integrated search isn't as useful in real world usage as it is on paper either.

HDUI isn't enjoyable to use. Too unresponsive. 

NO filters except instant queue. 

CAn't instantly see other Netflix movies with same actor or director like you can on the AppleTV, for example.

Lots of crashes.

I'm usually browsing for things to watch not searching for a specific show. 

It's not very often a choice for me between renting (Amazon-On-Demand for example) or watching on Netflix because most of what I rent are new releases and usually on DVD via Netflix itself or Redbox.

For those rare occasions I can do two searches if I think Netflix may carry the movie. (And it would be faster than using one search on the Premiere.)

I just don't see much need for universal search. It would be different if Premiere's interface was first class.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

WebHobbit said:


> So I just downloaded and installed Netflix for my PS3. I also just hooked up the same Netflix account to my TiVoHD.
> 
> WOW....why would ANYONE wanna use Netflix with a TiVo IF they own a PS3??? The difference is CRAZY. With the TiVo ALLL you can do is view/play your instant queue. That's it.
> 
> ...


Yes. I imagine the PS3 does do a better job than TiVo. Personally I get the same thing as a PS3(Sans gaming) from my 59.00 Roku.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

WebHobbit said:


> With the PS3 you can:
> 
> View the queue
> Add to the Instant queue
> ...


I also agree that the interface of Netflix on TiVo can be greatly improved - I would like a Netflix only browse interface on the TiVo

but if you use TiVo search then there is the ability to search for anything, see what other things actors have been in, get detailed info, etc.. The only hassle is that it is mixed in with other things and you do not have the genre grouping like on the other interfaces. It is good to keep the record straight on these things.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

I have Netflix on the following devices:

iPad
iPhone
Tivo HD
Tivo Premiere
Nintendo Wii
Microsoft Xbox 360
Sony Playstation 3
Dell Laptop

Each has some slight advantages over the others. Overall, Tivo's implementation is the oldest and weakest. In TiVo's favor? It was there long before the others (about a year earlier, iirc). That said....it is the weakest implementation. It is slow and lacks many features found in newer versions on other platforms. BUT, it runs on both my TiVos...and while the living room has four ways to access Netflix, my bedroom has only one: Tivo.

Which implementation do I use when I have a choice? Currently, the PS3 has stepped up to first place. Not only for the graphic browsing, but for the fact that I can use my PS3 bluetooth remote (which is far more comfortable and intuitive than the Xbox 360 controller) is a big plus. The PS3 version queues up the pictures much faster (or preloads them) and I like the little summary snippet that appears from the menu, without hitting the detail location. Another nice addition: the PS3 version remembers what the last episode you watched in a TV series is and suggests the next episode when you open that series. It's a little thing, but a nice touch.

The 360 version still sees use, though, as the 360 is the most used console in the house. The Wii version is reserved for use at my in-laws, where I've registered THEIR wii, so the kids can get access to movies there.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

WizarDru said:


> I have Netflix on the following devices:
> 
> iPad
> iPhone
> ...


What are the search capabilites in netflix for these devices?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

WizarDru said:


> I have Netflix on the following devices:
> 
> In TiVo's favor? It was there long before the others (about a year earlier, iirc). That said....it is the weakest implementation.


The fact that it was one of the first is more reason it should be the BEST. It doesn't even come close to some of those other devices.


----------



## belunos (Sep 19, 2002)

Browsing catalog would be top of my list of updates for Netflix on Tivo, but right below that is telling me what episodes in a series I've watched. I don't usually pay attention to what show name or number I just watched, so when I come back to it I have to figure out which one I left on.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> The fact that it was one of the first is more reason it should be the BEST. It doesn't even come close to some of those other devices.


it can not do flash on the Series 3 models and would have to be programmed entirely by TiVo inc. I think the APIs from Netflix were also not as strong back then. 
TiVo has a bad choice to make 
- beef up the common one some but deal with limitations of the series 3 models 
- or 
- do it right on the premiere only models

of course this assumes TiVo has not already made a decision to focus on integrated search ability and let the interfaces for specific 3rd parties be subpar


----------



## mightyse (Nov 16, 2002)

I have the following devices for Netflix, listed in order
1.LG HDTV - Interface just updated very much like the PS3
2. LGBD 570 Blueray - Ok interface, great DLNA server
3. Tivo

I like the tivo search function but the problem I have with the Tivo is the constant buffering. This has been problem with the Tivo for almost a year and until they fix the Tivo is not used. I never have a buffering problem with the LG devices.


----------



## dbtom (Feb 14, 2002)

I don't think that the Tivo HD has the horsepower to run a more complicated interface like the Xbox, PS3, and others. It seems that every time I try to do something more than a simple list it really chugs. I clicked on "more about the Matrix" yesterday and it was not usable. Maybe it will be a better on the Premier, but I think that this is as good as it will get for the Tivo HD / Series 3. 

I still stream with the Tivo the most because I don't need to switch inputs.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

WebHobbit said:


> Now granted I AM new to the whole Netflix streaming thing. The last time I previously used Netflix was MANY years ago at the VERY BEGINNING when all they did was mail out scratched up DVDs in very flimsy mailers.


I'd say you must be very unlucky. They still use the "very flimsy mailers", but I've had I think only one DVD scratched enough that I would consider it unplayable, and I think I had a few more with minor skipping.. and that was many years ago. (I've been a member for somewhere around 10 years.)


----------



## WebHobbit (Jan 9, 2005)

Well this was at least 10 years ago, I tried the service not long after it began.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

dbtom said:


> I don't think that the Tivo HD has the horsepower to run a more complicated interface like the Xbox, PS3, and others. It seems that every time I try to do something more than a simple list it really chugs. I clicked on "more about the Matrix" yesterday and it was not usable. Maybe it will be a better on the Premier, but I think that this is as good as it will get for the Tivo HD / Series 3.


I have both...it really doesn't. It's not a question of hardware so much as design. The Premiere doesn't run Netflix any faster, IME.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

dbtom said:


> I don't think that the Tivo HD has the horsepower to run a more complicated interface like the Xbox, PS3, and others. It seems that every time I try to do something more than a simple list it really chugs. I clicked on "more about the Matrix" yesterday and it was not usable. Maybe it will be a better on the Premier, but I think that this is as good as it will get for the Tivo HD / Series 3.
> 
> I still stream with the Tivo the most because I don't need to switch inputs.


I've never used a Series 3 but th experience on a Premiere is just as bad.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> I've never used a Series 3 but th experience on a Premiere is just as bad.


currently they are the same


----------



## thomb (Jan 22, 2008)

I use my Tivo to watch Netflix, even though I also own a PS3 and a Wii. While the Tivo / Netflix interface isn't ideal, I CAN use my universal remote to watch it. I hate using the PS3 controller as a TV remote and I'd rather not buy another remote / bluetooth converter. 

Tivo, universal remotes (insert your favorite brand here - I prefer those made by Universal Remote Control Inc.), and cold beer are the 3 greatest things ever invented.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

thomb said:


> Tivo, universal remotes (insert your favorite brand here - I prefer those made by Universal Remote Control Inc.), and cold beer are the 3 greatest things ever invented.


Understandable. My PS3 is also my BluRay player, so the remote was a given. Luckily, I got it cheaply when Circuit City went under.


----------



## teewow (Oct 7, 2010)

I just downloaded and installed Netflix on PS3. Prior to that I was using RokuHD ... prior to that I was using "PS3 + disc". Never tried Netflix on Tivo Premiere.

WHOA ! Two words - "Slam Dunk!"


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

netflix on windows media center destroys netflix on ps3

but i like the tivo netflix


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

We use these for Netflix:

2 Roku's, one in BR and another in our family room.
TiVo HD
Laptop
PS3 in my Son's room

Out of all these the Roku is the best since the interface is the quickest to use. The Roku can be up and running in as little as a minute while the other devices chug along.

PS: Forgot the iPad....What a useless device for netflix.


----------



## dbtom (Feb 14, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> I've never used a Series 3 but th experience on a Premiere is just as bad.


I have both too. I'm just figuring that at some point they will upgrade the interface and optimize it for the new hardware. But maybe I am too optimistic...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Just got the Wii interface update to not needing a disc. You can now search by typing as well as by genres and so forth. I would go to Wii for general in the mood for something, not sure what but to TiVo for better picture.
If I had a PS3 then I would just use it all the time


----------



## teewow (Oct 7, 2010)

Stormspace said:


> We use these for Netflix:
> 
> 2 Roku's, one in BR and another in our family room.
> TiVo HD
> ...


If you have not yet done it .. download the Netflix software for the PS3 ... which allows you to access Netflix without the disc. Besides that the new software does MUCH MUCH more ... one of the main ones being ... 1080i / DD5.1 / "subtitles" ... which was not available prior to this release.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Even though the PS3 version is better I still use the TiVo version because it's more convenient. My TiVo is always on and the Netflix folder is right there at the bottom of Now Playing, so it's only a few clicks away. Even though I have a Logitech dongle for my PS3 which allows me to use my Harmony with it, it's still more of a hassle to turn it on navigate to the proper menu, etc... Although I have only been using Netflix for TV shows recently anyway. If there is a movie on there I really want to watch I might fire up the PS3 so I can get 5.1 sound.

Dan


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Functionality-wise, the TiVo's Netflix interface is identical to the Roku box's interface when the Roku box was first released a couple years ago. It looks almost identical, too, except for some trivial differences such as the Roku's original white background versus the grey background on the TiVo. 

While the Roku box, xbox, PS3, and others interfaces have all been updated over time, usually more than once, the TiVo is still stuck at that old "version 1" interface.


----------



## WebHobbit (Jan 9, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Even though the PS3 version is better I still use the TiVo version because it's more convenient. My TiVo is always on and the Netflix folder is right there at the bottom of Now Playing, so it's only a few clicks away. Even though I have a Logitech dongle for my PS3 which allows me to use my Harmony with it, it's still more of a hassle to turn it on navigate to the proper menu, etc... Although I have only been using Netflix for TV shows recently anyway. If there is a movie on there I really want to watch I might fire up the PS3 so I can get 5.1 sound.
> 
> Dan


Are you saying the TiVo won't give you 5.1 sound from Netflix? Or do you not have your TiVo hooked up to your 5.1 sound system?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

WebHobbit said:


> Are you saying the TiVo won't give you 5.1 sound from Netflix? Or do you not have your TiVo hooked up to your 5.1 sound system?


Up until very recently Netflix did not support 5.1 sound on any device. The new PS3 version is special in that it supports 5.1 audio and 1080p video. As far as I know it is the only device that can currently play Netflix in 5.1.

The problem is that Netflix uses WMV formatted video. The ASF container that WMV uses does not support AC3 (aka Dolby Digital) only WMA 5.1. Since no home theater systems actually support WMA 5.1 Netflix has been stuck with stereo audio. I think that the PS3 is going to be a special case because it actually has the hardware necessary to convert audio to AC3 5.1 on the fly. It already does this with BluRay audio formats when your HT system does not support the newer HD audio standards, so it was probably trivial for them to add WMA 5.1 to AC3 5.1 transcoding to the mix. Most other Netflix supported devices do not have the hardware capabilities to do this so it's probably going to be limited to the PS3. (The XBox and PCs might have enough CPU horsepower to do it in software)

Dan


----------



## WebHobbit (Jan 9, 2005)

Interesting. Most of the Network shows I TiVo are 5.1 so I really notice (and miss it) when it's only stereo.

But even on the PS3 many titles you'd think would have 5.1 do not - great example is the new Star Trek. Streaming on Netflix it's only SD video and stereo sound. (as of a few days ago)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They did not release a list of which movies/shows would be 1080p/5.1, so they might not have any ready yet. 

Dan


----------



## WebHobbit (Jan 9, 2005)

No they have some titles already. One I found off the top of my head is the Lost TV shows. I pulled up a few to test (I forget which season) and they were HD and 5.1.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't think anyone has mentioned picture quality between the two. 
Don't know about everyone else but the picture quality on my PS3 blows away my Tivo when streaming Netflix. That and the interface make Netflix on the PS3 much better to me.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

Roku is hands down my favorite Netflix device, but TiVo's pandora app is way better than Roku's, so maybe when they update Netflix, it will be better than Roku's too


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Mike-Mike said:


> Roku is hands down my favorite Netflix device, but TiVo's pandora app is way better than Roku's, so maybe when they update Netflix, it will be better than Roku's too


It's great that Tivo is ahead of the competition with Pandora. The problem is that in 4 years we will still have the same Pandora app and the competition will have something much better.

The Amazon interface is getting under my skin. I bought a couple of seasons of shows and I have to g to my computer every time I want to download a single episode.......the Amazon app has never been updated since day one (2006?)


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Now Hulu Plus will be available to the PS3 US only:

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/11/04/hulu-plus-soon-available-to-all-ps3-users/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PSBlog+%28PlayStation.Blog%29


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

I stopped using Netflix streaming on my tivo hd - still has lock up / pink screen / playback issues. I plan on getting a PS3 soon and will use it for my netflix streaming. tivohd is good for its original use, but NOT for netflix. Dont buy a tivohd because of the streaming netflix feature - you will be disappointed. Buy a TivoHD soley for the non- netflix features.


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

Not to get too sidetracked, but Xbox360 had a big upgrade today and ESPN3 is now streaming. Fantastic for me as I'm only OTA. I got to watch the World Series of Poker final table this afternoon. I'm a poker playing freak, so it made my day!


----------



## wiseguy2006 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah Tivo really needs to update their netflix app


----------



## sfvtivo (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll have to try that.


----------



## Tivoitis (Sep 12, 2005)

wiseguy2006 said:


> Yeah Tivo really needs to update their netflix app


+1


----------



## PapaArt (May 28, 2008)

wiseguy2006 said:


> Yeah Tivo really needs to update their netflix app


Tivo needs to get Netflix to allow Tivo greater access to their data or have Netflix to update the app.

PapaArt


----------



## nainra (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm having same issues here. Netflix on Tivo is horrible. PS3 and 360 rock the netflix without any laggy issues.

How can we petition Tivo to get netflix up to par?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

nainra said:


> How can we petition Tivo to get netflix up to par?


Tivo doesn't listen to their customers.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> Tivo doesn't listen to their customers.


Not to be contrary (well, maybe a little bit), the Video Window and Free Space Indicator found on the Premiere seems to be an exception to your statement.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> Not to be contrary (well, maybe a little bit), the Video Window and Free Space Indicator found on the Premiere seems to be an exception to your statement.


You are right. It only took them 10 years.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> Tivo doesn't listen to their customers.


Ok Kanye.



aadam101 said:


> You are right. It only took them 10 years.


They addressed this in an interview. It couldn't be added to the old UI without a complete re-write due to how it was coded.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Ok Kanye.
> 
> They addressed this in an interview. It couldn't be added to the old UI without a complete re-write due to how it was coded.


The reason doesn't matter. It was possible to do it 10 years ago and they chose to wait.

So how long is an acceptable amount of time before Netflix is updated? 8 years?


----------



## PaJo (Dec 17, 2001)

Johncv said:


> Now Hulu Plus will be available to the PS3 US only:
> 
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/11/04/hulu-plus-soon-available-to-all-ps3-users/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PSBlog+%28PlayStation.Blog%29


I do not have anything more to offer concerning the differences between the Roku and HD Tivo as far as Netflix is concerned but just today I signed up for a free month of Hulu plus that came with our latest Roku purchase, the 1080p XDS. First impressions are it (Hulu Plus) is a poor investment, even with the Roku player. Picture quality seemed good, the one episode I tried to watch looked better than the same via Netflix - but I could not stand all the commercials so I went back to Netflix The selections were lacking, just as they were when I was trying it during the pre-release, I could probably deal with that but far too many commercials for me. I didn't mind it when they were 30 seconds or less, but these were longer and two at a time, they did not even start the timer for the first commercial in the pair, and it seemed like there was only 10 minutes between commercials.

I don't think Tivo needs to worry about Hulu Plus, but if they could upgrade their Netflix it would be a benefit. I also agree that Tivo does a better job with Pandora.


----------



## urwathrtz (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes I know this is a PS3 Netflix thread, but we got a Wii recently, and holy crap Netflix on the Wii, sooooooo much better than on the TiVo also.


----------



## travisd (Feb 1, 2004)

But the Wii can only do 480P (EDTV) output at best - not even 720P (HDTV)


----------



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

I tried Netflix for the first time on my S3, and dropped the trial account the next day.. 
Besides the artifacting and stereo-only sound, the killer was multi-episode shows. 
At end of one episode, it drops to the menu, where you have to navigate down several levels again, find the next show in sequence (If you can remember what the last one was), then select it to play.

Tivo won't automatically continue with the nest episode.
Tivo doesn't mark the one(S) you've partially watched. 
Tivo can't remember your position in the series. 

I initially thought this was Netflix's fault, but further research revealed that the lousy Netflix interface is all Tivo's fault. since ones like the Xbox are far better.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

dwarner said:


> I initially thought this was Netflix's fault, but further research revealed that the lousy Netflix interface is all Tivo's fault. since ones like the Xbox are far better.


The TiVo interface is the original interface that was put on all the various devices when Netflix started streaming. While all the other devices have had their interfaces updated, the TiVo interface hasn't ever changed.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Finally got caught up on my TiVo backlog so reactivated my Netflix account today. Downloaded the Netflix software to my PS3. Y'all are so right, Netflix on PS3 blows away Netflix on TiVo (Series 3). Technically, and functionally/operationally. Much faster start to Netflix programs/streams. And using the "display" button on the PS3 remote one can see the streaming quality increase/adjust itself. Only have a 6Mbps DSL connection here, but streams right up to X-HD which appears to be above High-HD on the PS3. And DD5.1 is really nice. Was shocked that the Series 3 TiVo didn't support it, as confirmed comparing same stream on TiVo and PS3 on my Onkyo TX-SR805. Hope that TiVo can and does modify their Netflix software. Which makes me really wonder, where is TiVo going these days in terms of future development. What does the future hold in terms of new functionality that will blow us away?...


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Wow - so I got an AppleTV for XMAS, hadn't even bothered to open it. But I hooked it up today, and wow - it blows away my premiere for Netflix viewing. I guess I knew that - but didn't really want to believe it. This is staying in my setup. 

(Btw, I think ATV might be a better inexpensive fit than Roku for us Tivo owners, since we already have Amazon VOD on our boxes, but we don't have access to Itunes, unless u need MLB.tv).
I wish Tivo would add MLB and Vudu support btw.

-Shaown


----------



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> When you find a TV series with the TiVo search, you get an episode guide. You can then choose the episode you want by season and episode number for that season. No need to remember each episode's title. If Netflix has the episode available, navigate to the episode you want and choose watch now.


So, if you've already watched episodes 1-25, will it mark the ones already watched, or do you need to write down "26 next" somewhere, so you know where to pick up later. 
Also, my main issue is that it won't automatically play the next episode when the current one is finished. I have to dig through the queue for each one.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

shaown said:


> Wow - so I got an AppleTV for XMAS, hadn't even bothered to open it. But I hooked it up today, and wow - it blows away my premiere for Netflix viewing. I guess I knew that - but didn't really want to believe it. This is staying in my setup.
> -Shaown


AFAICT, pretty much EVERY SINGLE OTHER CLIENT for Netflix is a better experience than the Premiere, at this stage. I have it only about seven different platforms now (some retired from Netflix usage) and TiVo only keeps it's status because it's in the bedroom (but the Bluray player will likely usurp it).


----------



## Plamar (Oct 29, 2003)

Still, it is handy to just watch casually on the Tivo rather than fire up a new device, etc.

For serious viewing, I fire up the PS3.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

Plamar said:


> Still, it is handy to just watch casually on the Tivo rather than fire up a new device, etc.
> 
> For serious viewing, I fire up the PS3.


That's the reason it remains the primary bedroom Netflix client. It requires no finagling or explaining for my kids to access the instant queue. I just wish that Tivo/Netflix or whoever would update it to be more in line with more recent versions of the client.


----------



## wjhaggs (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds like might most prefer the ps3 for netflix, tivo for recording live tv, being able to pause, rewind, go thru commercials etc.


----------

